
An Incomplete List of Things I’d Need to Know To Not Be a Total Impostor - smacktoward
https://emshort.blog/2018/09/02/an-incomplete-list-of-things-id-need-to-know-in-order-not-to-be-a-complete-impostor/
======
justaaron
It seems to have a heavy "gamer" bias.

